# Crowds Are Back



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Good.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Hope it works out fine for them. Crowds will make the show so much better.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

lol.

Just make sure they have zero contact with the wrestlers.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Definition of Technician said:


> lol.
> 
> Just make sure they have zero contact with the wrestlers.


They will be in pods.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

So for those saying they should wait for crowds to put the title on MJF, there's now one less excuse not to give him the win at All Out.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THANK GOD!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Awesome news!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Love to see it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AYEEEEEEEEEEEE hell yeah

That means ALL OUT is about to be lit.

Looks like Sports Illustrated is reporting 15% capacity. That should make a huge difference as far as noise. 

AEW to Begin Holding Events With Fans at 15% of Venue Capacity


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> AYEEEEEEEEEEEE hell yeah
> 
> That means ALL OUT is about to be lit.
> 
> ...


First one is 10%, idea is to work up to 15%

They can price All Out tickets really high, if it's only 800 or so people that can go, that's going to be a premium event.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good. As long as they are not close to each other and wear masks, why not?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You're more likely to get the virus in a Walmart than in this place, altho of course anything is possible.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Good to see that the world is creeping slowly back to normality. 

Just got to keep our fingers crossed for that vaccine. Maybe the Russkies have cracked it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AthleticGirth said:


> Good to see that the world is creeping slowly back to normality.
> 
> Just got to keep our fingers crossed for that vaccine. Maybe the Russkies have cracked it.


LOL The Russians remind me of the Umbrella Corporation from Resident Evil. Let them go first in taking the T-Virus....I mean vaccine. 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

If it works, then it works. But temperature checks don’t mean anything and anyone can lie on a form.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Seems like they would be able to charge more than $30 if they expect 10% capacity

_Never mind. It literally says Daily's Place in the press release_


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL The Russians remind me of the Umbrella Corporation from Resident Evil. Let them go first in taking the T-Virus....I mean vaccine. 😂


In Soviet Russia, virus cures you.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Wonder what the odds are of doing All Out at the Jaguars Stadium. You could get a good 7000 people in there at 10% capacity.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Wonder what the odds are of doing All Out at the Jaguars Stadium. You could get a good 7000 people in there at 10% capacity.


Would be a pretty good test run for Jags running in that stadium, don't think that's to far-fetched.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Good to see wrestling back on the path of some normality


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully by next October-December we are back at 100% capacity.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL The Russians remind me of the Umbrella Corporation from Resident Evil. Let them go first in taking the T-Virus....I mean vaccine. 😂


Putin makes for a good Ramon Salazar. 

They're a wacky country. Same time they claim to have found a vaccine that would save untold lives they're stationing troops around a neighbouring country and poisoning critics of Putin. Is Russo writing this shit ?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AthleticGirth said:


> Putin makes for a good Ramon Salazar.
> 
> They're a wacky country. Same time they claim to have found a vaccine that would save untold lives they're stationing troops around a neighbouring country and poisoning critics of Putin. Is Russo writing this shit ?


LOL Ramon Salazar. Brings back memories from that awesome game back in the day. He is definitely equivalent to Putin. They're trying to turn us. This clip sums it up, especially the end 😂 "We'll find a cure" lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

10% is ridiculously distanced. They'll group families/bubbles together as well. But basically it's legit 6 ft to all sides per seat. So one person in a seat would have two seats open to either side of them and two rows directly in front/behind him and one off diagionally in front and behind. 10 seats empty for every one filled in an open air venue - and must wear masks.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Imagine your first live wrestling show after COVID features Chris Jericho Vs Orange Cassidy...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This is great news. I believe AEW will do this safely and responsibly and the capacity will be allowed to increase and so on and so forth. Any amount of fans is a big improvement. 500 people is incalculably better than 0 people.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if they are selling booze. Seems like alcohol would encourage people to do things that aren't socially distant


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Imagine your first live wrestling show after COVID features Chris Jericho Vs Orange Cassidy...











The pops for OC taunts gonna be crazy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Imagine your first live wrestling show after COVID features Chris Jericho Vs Orange Cassidy...


Lol damn dude, literally EVERYTHING has to be turned into a negative for you. 😂 Just be happy that things are slowly getting back to normal. It wouldn’t hurt to send some positive energy more often. And Jericho vs OC III isn’t happening on 8/27.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296480717984194560

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fans will be close enough to make a real difference as far as noise. Then you'll still have the talent at ringside.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if this doesn't go ahead because AEW is very reactive to social media and the overall response does not seem to be positive


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this doesn't go ahead because AEW is very reactive to social media and the overall response does not seem to be positive


Those people obviously haven’t read the stringent measures. Just seen the deadline and reacted. I hope they go through with the first show at least.

although il be honest and say the thunder dome is a better concept.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i wonder how many seats they can sell. i dont understand why they dont just use the stadium so they can have more fans spread out. i guess it becomes to complicates well the arena is a good open air venue as is. 

this makes me happy that they can just progress with story even if crowds are small


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> Those people obviously haven’t read the stringent measures. Just seen the deadline and reacted. I hope they go through with the first show at least.
> 
> although il be honest and say the thunder dome is a better concept.


digital fans is not a better concept. real fans at your show is the best concept possible and if they can do it DO IT


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this doesn't go ahead because AEW is very reactive to social media and the overall response does not seem to be positive


I mean they're doing everything they can do:

-10% capacity
-Temperature checks
-Social distancing pods
-Open-aired arena
-Masks are required
-Cashless transactions
-COVID waivers
-Seats are far away from the talent

On top of all that, no one is forcing you to go if you don't want to. I think they have a good plan in place.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

We'll see how it goes. I though TK was a smart guy but at times he seems laisez faire about the health of the wrestlers. There have been some bumps that should have not been allowed. I hope he does better here.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> digital fans is not a better concept. real fans at your show is the best concept possible and if they can do it DO IT


But it is more acceptable and you’ll still get genuine crowd noise.


----------



## Joshirover (Aug 20, 2020)

RelivingTheShadow said:


>


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

And at the last show you could clearly see one of the fans wearing a chin mask.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Seems early to be trying this out imo.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you think that Mox will come out through the entrance?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

On one hand I'm happy that some promotion is getting some semblance of a crowd back.

On the other, considering this is happening in Florida and how much of a train wreck this country is compared to others, I don’t know if this is the right time to try this. But, we’ll see.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

AEW beating WWE back, you know Vince is livid


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ayres said:


> AEW beating WWE back, you know Vince is livid


If this works out for multiple weeks, then the Thunder-dome won't last long. He'll scrap it and start selling tickets too. I guess it also depends on how awesome the concept comes across on TV for WWE shows. I have a sneaking suspicion that they won't be real fans, but plants that are told who and what to cheer/boo, like the NXT plants. 

In Vince's defense though, its harder for him to have live fans because the PC is a closed arena, whereas Daily Place is open-aired.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The United States is so fucked up. Crowds do not change the quality of the shows.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

WWE is probably using that Dome until the end of the year. AEW have the luxury of their home base being an open air envioenment.

We’ll see in November. WWE have a deal with Amway until the end of October.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This move will look incredibly stupid when the second wave hits.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296480717984194560
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


QT Marshall was the only case of Covid in AEW right? Didn't WWE have like 38 cases and most were shamed into silence. Have to believe that is a big reason why Renee is leaving after how shittily they treated her.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

@AEWMoxley & @La Parka Canadian Street Fight on Montreal Underground!!! Book it Canada!!



CMPunkRock316 said:


> QT Marshall was the only case of Covid in AEW right? Didn't WWE have like 38 cases and most were shamed into silence. Have to believe that is a big reason my Renee is leaving after how shittily they treated her.


They got way more than that. Probably 50-60+ at this point. They had to re-schedule a couple of SD tapings recently.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The babyface and heel lines are more clear than in AEW. I don’t buy AEWMoxley as a threat though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Interesting timing given WWE just build their Thunderdome concept to finally spruce up their terrible PC tapings atmosphere. Khan is an NFL owner and they're pushing for fans at games with Texas based teams going as high as 25% capacity already I believe I read. Crazy this is being done in Florida of all places though and no way in hell I'd consider going to such an event yet.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Wood said:


> La Parka isn’t the one getting “intellectually bullied” here.


I dunno someone who trusts YouTubers over scientists is probably an intellectual.

Smash that like button if you think skepticism is lit, fam!


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

La Parka said:


> It could be on the undercard of a chip / the wood vs mon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the limitations have nothing to do with who is performing the forecasts. They are inherent in the field of epidemiology. 

They're inherent in many other fields, including the field in which I work (finance) and indeed, the lack of awareness of these limitations (specifically with respect to the mathematical models used) by people in my field played a large part in the 2008 global financial crisis.

You're probably too young to remember this: Recipe for Disaster: The Formula That Killed Wall Street

That wasn't even the biggest offender, just the one that got most publicity.

The point is that when you've got people in a soft science (such as epidemiology) pretending they're physicists and that they can make predictions with any reasonable accuracy based on mathematical models, you end up with a lot of imbecilic decisions being made.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It is also useful if they announce they are an intellectual. Just so the rest of us in the room they aren’t reading knows.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)




----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I dunno someone who trusts YouTubers over scientists is probably an intellectual.
> 
> Smash that like button if you think skepticism is lit, fam!


How about this scientist - a leading epidemiologist, who is more decorated than anyone else in the field by a mile - John Ioannidis. Let's see what his findings were about epidemiological studies and his thoughts on the field itself.



> However, by its own nature of dealing with common diseases and common exposures, epidemiology captures the public’s attention more than most other areas of scientific research; it has been demonstrated that newspapers prefer reporting bad news from observational studies compared with good news and compared with randomized trials.66 This can have adverse consequences, including a loss of confidence (by the public as well as the wider medical research community) in the credibility of epidemiology as a science. Thus, we believe that epidemiologists should exercise caution in making definitive scientific claims, as should research journals and universities in their press releases, with the hope that such caution may lessen the impact of false-positive findings. Conversely, public health policy decisionmaking sometimes operates at higher FP:FN ratios, but in such situations one should expect evidence that the public health intervention or action does more good than harm. The threshold of acceptability remains open to discussion and needs to be revisited in each area of epidemiologic research, with application on a case-by-case basis in the ever-shifting sands of the interface between science and public health policy.


https://www.gwern.net/docs/statistics/decision/2011-ioannidis.pdf


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol this thread has gone to shit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Somebody has to go first so good on them. Wonder what the blowback will be from fans and critics


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I mean they're doing everything they can do:
> 
> -10% capacity
> -Temperature checks
> ...


Legally makes sense, but kind of shitty. The schools here were thinking about making parents sign Covid waivers for students before they decided to go digital for the first quarter of the year.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Somebody has to go first so good on them. Wonder what the blowback will be from fans and critics


Hopefully not mucus or saliva


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Hopefully not mucus or saliva


 it's really weird how wrestling and MMA have been the guinea pig for major sports to see how this operating during Covid shit works.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> View attachment 90221
> 
> 
> 
> Fans will be close enough to make a real difference as far as noise. Then you'll still have the talent at ringside.


Love it, Notice how its not super close to other people. Even less close than a movie theater during the pandemic or if you went to Walmart probably even safer than that.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

So how many does Daily's Place hold when at full capacity, and how many is 15%? WWE must be kicking themselves. They've just begun the lease on a new indoor venue to hold their events meaning that there will be no fans in attendance. No moolah for them. The Khans are fortunate to have their very own outdoor venue. No rental charges, and revenue being generated through ticket sales.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

WWE just returned their highest profits to date. They make most of their revenue through TV rights deals. I don't think WWE are "kicking themselves" over this. I'm sure Vince would love to have audiences back, because his whole shtick is making things seem "normal." But not having crowds versus rushing them back is actually a better look for the almost always awful WWE. When they've got higher moral ground than you -- yikes. 

I wonder what the reason for this move is? AEW have tried to pass themselves off as the "aware" company, and this is extremely tone-deaf. Think about it: There's no reason to be the first to do this. I wonder if AEW are doing this because they have to?


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

The Wood said:


> WWE just returned their highest profits to date. They make most of their revenue through TV rights deals. I don't think WWE are "kicking themselves" over this. I'm sure Vince would love to have audiences back, because his whole shtick is making things seem "normal." But not having crowds versus rushing them back is actually a better look for the almost always awful WWE. When they've got higher moral ground than you -- yikes.
> 
> I wonder what the reason for this move is? AEW have tried to pass themselves off as the "aware" company, and this is extremely tone-deaf. Think about it: There's no reason to be the first to do this. I wonder if AEW are doing this because they have to?


Here's a concept. Maybe they want to give back to the fans?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Legally makes sense, but kind of shitty. The schools here were thinking about making parents sign Covid waivers for students before they decided to go digital for the first quarter of the year.


Lol yeah a lot of minor sporting events are making you sign waivers too. I do some digital marketing for an athletic travel team company and they are making parents and kids sign waivers and liability releases. Can't be blaming the company if you catch COVID, especially when you are free to make your own decisions to go to these events. Some people would try to catch the virus just so they can sue and get a cash grab lol.



Chan Hung said:


> Love it, Notice how its not super close to other people. Even less close than a movie theater during the pandemic or if you went to Walmart probably even safer than that.


Yeah the spacing is good. They are close enough so that their sound also comes through well on TV. Should liven up the atmosphere pretty well.



Claro De Luna said:


> So how many does Daily's Place hold when at full capacity, and how many is 15%? WWE must be kicking themselves. They've just begun the lease on a new indoor venue to hold their events meaning that there will be no fans in attendance. No moolah for them. The Khans are fortunate to have their very own outdoor venue. No rental charges, and revenue being generated through ticket sales.


They'll have about 825 people at 15%. Full capacity is 5500 seats.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Wood said:


> WWE just returned their highest profits to date. They make most of their revenue through TV rights deals. I don't think WWE are "kicking themselves" over this. I'm sure Vince would love to have audiences back, because his whole shtick is making things seem "normal." But not having crowds versus rushing them back is actually a better look for the almost always awful WWE. When they've got higher moral ground than you -- yikes.
> 
> I wonder what the reason for this move is? AEW have tried to pass themselves off as the "aware" company, and this is extremely tone-deaf. Think about it: There's no reason to be the first to do this. I wonder if AEW are doing this because they have to?


as much as i think they're silly, how is it tone deaf? they are simply following florida protocol: https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/covid19/Taskforce Report.pdf

phase 1 : Large spectator sporting events should use strict social distancing guidelines and limit occupancy of venues to 25 percent of building capacity.

florida, believe it or not, is in phase 2 of reopening.

phase 2: Large spectator sporting events should limit occupancy of venues to 50 percent of building capacity and use strict social distancing.

so actually, AEW are being *extra* precautious.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol yeah a lot of minor sporting events are making you sign waivers too. Can't be blaming the company if you catch COVID, especially when you are free to make your own decisions to go to these events. Some people would try to catch the virus just so they can sue and get a cash grab.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the spacing is good. They are close enough so that their sound also comes through well on TV. Should liven up the atmosphere pretty well.


I get the reason, they have to protect themselves from lawsuits. Just kind of puts in perspective why they maybe should just hold off. But hey if folk want to buy a ticket then fuck it, sell those tickets lol.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Sloppy shop!

Sports events in Europe where the situation is vastly better are not allowing crowds yet. AEW really doesn't need to do this. Wait for the greedy people running the NFL to go first then follow the lead.

This is likely a mis-step which they will most likely backtrack on once cases keep rising and the bad publicity on social media increases.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Considering just how utter garbage WWE is now.. this may have to be a option


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Claro De Luna said:


> Here's a concept. Maybe they want to give back to the fans?


HAHAHA!



optikk sucks said:


> as much as i think they're silly, how is it tone deaf? *they are simply following florida protocol:* https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/covid19/Taskforce Report.pdf


(cough)


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Wood said:


> HAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> (cough)


fair enough, lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dark Emperor said:


> Sloppy shop!
> 
> Sports events in Europe where the situation is vastly better are not allowing crowds yet. AEW really doesn't need to do this. Wait for the greedy people running the NFL to go first then follow the lead.
> 
> This is likely a mis-step which they will most likely backtrack on once cases keep rising and the bad publicity on social media increases.


Lol if the country shuts down again this flu season then fuck it lol, just stop selling tickets and go back to how it is now


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol if the country shuts down again this flu season then fuck it lol, just stop selling tickets and go back to how it is now


Agreed. Same goes for WWE.. we dont NEED to watch this shit 

Playing wrestling games is better than watching it anyways


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

great to have fans back


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

My first reaction is hesitation because Florida as a state has shown itself to be a clusterfuck of arrogance and ignorance during this entire pandemic.

But eh, fuck it. I'm gonna assume AEW did their research and are meticulously abiding by some very stringent guidelines. Not my job to worry about the outcome, it's theirs. If they're cool with doing it, I am too. It'll be great to have some crowd noise, even if it's only 10% or a little more.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

The fact is businesses have to operate as normal ASAP or they will fail, and that includes aew and wwe.

the virus will always be around until a vaccine comes in, and even then I’d be hesitant to have one thats been rushed.

people have to go back to normal. About 0.07 per cent of the population have died. Get on with it.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

It's been nearly half a year, enough with the insanity already. Eventually, the weak and the sick will need to take precautions, but society has to move on.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Danielallen1410 said:


> The fact is businesses have to operate as normal ASAP or they will fail, and that includes aew and wwe.
> 
> the virus will always be around until a vaccine comes in, and even then I’d be hesitant to have one thats been rushed.
> 
> people have to go back to normal. About 0.07 per cent of the population have died. Get on with it.


You have to remember that most of the people on this forum are complete and total losers in every facet of life, and so they have no problem continuing the lockdown indefinitely. You can tell from the posts in this thread who the high school dropouts with absolutely zero professional success or social life are. These people have no problem being locked in their homes, because they were hermits even before all of this.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

cool guy heel has entered the thread


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

with a small amount of fans at all out this is going to help so much. if mjf is winning this will help so much because hes a heel


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Danielallen1410 said:


> The fact is businesses have to operate as normal ASAP or they will fail, and that includes aew and wwe.
> 
> the virus will always be around until a vaccine comes in, and even then I’d be hesitant to have one thats been rushed.
> 
> people have to go back to normal. About 0.07 per cent of the population have died. Get on with it.


It’s no surprise you think like this. 



AEWMoxley said:


> You have to remember that most of the people on this forum are complete and total losers in every facet of life, and so they have no problem continuing the lockdown indefinitely. You can tell from the posts in this thread who the high school dropouts with absolutely zero professional success or social life are. These people have no problem being locked in their homes, because they were hermits even before all of this.


Lol, a lot of real professionals do their job from home. When you live in a country that has dealt with the virus effectively, you can get back to something resembling normality pretty quickly. We can go to the shops, go on dates, see movies and go to sporting events here. Why? Because we didn’t just “go back to normal!” and pretend our big dicks needed to find a big hole ASAP. You fix the issue so you can proceed in the best way possible. Moving forward like a shark constantly is fucking amateurish, infantile and embarrassing. You are an embarrassment to the rest of us who are ready to fucking go back to normal, just with a socially appropriate reason to sanitise after shaking hands now. You are holding us up.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

shandcraig said:


> with a small amount of fans at all out this is going to help so much. if mjf is winning this will help so much because hes a heel


The problem is, this is a fake reaction already. People love MJF. They aren’t genuinely booing him. And they’re not going to be upset if he wins the belt. And there are going to be a bunch of diehard fans — the sort AEWMoxley wants to distance himself from — acting out and trying to perform as a crowd.

The crowds were not a good part of AEW even when they were at capacity. Modern crowds are really quiet, gentrified and honestly really annoying. “This is awesome!” is fucking cringe.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

As bad as America is atm, this is a fucking stupid idea.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wood said:


> The problem is, this is a fake reaction already. People love MJF. They aren’t genuinely booing him. And they’re not going to be upset if he wins the belt. And there are going to be a bunch of diehard fans — the sort AEWMoxley wants to distance himself from — acting out and trying to perform as a crowd.
> 
> The crowds were not a good part of AEW even when they were at capacity. Modern crowds are really quiet, gentrified and honestly really annoying. “This is awesome!” is fucking cringe.



mjf is a Anti hero in a way. people will love to love him and hate him. i dont know what shows you been watching but the fans were hot at these events, especily ppvs were hot. zillion times more than wwe shows. 

you're for sure over thinking crowd reactions


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Personally I would feel very strange being in the audience at 15% capacity. I would feel very pressured to make a bunch of noise lol. It wouldn't be worth it to me, it would just feel awkward, especially since I'm the type to just sit and enjoy the show


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

Wonder how this will work. Mlb couldn't even go 1 week without an outbreak.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

AEWMoxley said:


> You in particular have nothing to go back to. You're a massive WWE fangirl who spends 24 hours a day in the AEW forum because your pussy hurts so badly that Dynamite routinely beats NXT in ratings, which is something anyone with a brain could have predicted before the debut. Literally everytime I log on here, I see you posting. We know you've got no life, no job, no dates to go out on. That's abundantly clear, and so this period has been no different for you.
> 
> Your backwards little hick country has dealt with this so well that you've got the most strict lockdown of any nation on the planet. But you Down syndrome afflicted ********** love being smacked around and told what to do, so I'm sure that doesn't bother you. Meanwhile, over here, the rules have relaxed considerably, so much so that even the "mandatory" masks aren't enforced strictly. All is good here.
> 
> Here's a tip bitch tits, lose the weight so that you can deal with this virus like 80% of injected people have - that is, they've only experienced mild symptoms or have been entirely symptomatic. Imagine that - fit and healthy individuals have much more robust immune systems. I know it's much easier to sit on your morbidly obese ass in your mom's basement collecting government aid, which is what you were doing before covid, but at some point you need to get a life, lady.


You’d think an intellectual giant would be above such things as ad hominem attacks. Who uses misogynistic and xenophobic insults in 2020? You do realise the reasonable world worked out that says more about the person throwing them and their insecurities than it does the target a long time ago? Man, imagine thinking such childish shit would actually upset someone.

Your spiral into irrational insults not only undermines your obvious bullshit posturing of “I am smart because Iike statistics,” but it also highlights how ruffled your feathers are by getting a good old fashioned whalloping by La Parka. The Original Chairman struts again.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

The biggest mistake was shutting down civilization like we did. Most places 6-9 weeks of pretty much nothing but Netflix, Grubhub and occasional Walmart trip. Covid deaths in the U.S. were forecasted 1-2 Million or higher How One Model Simulated 2.2 Million U.S. Deaths from COVID-19 the experts have been wrong time and again yet they are still given credibility. This doesn't even get into how the death count in America is "extremely exaggerated" Significant: CDC Death Count Inflated by 25% per Dr. Birx If we have someone publicly saying that and the number is even higher. Then there is the case of Colorado Colorado's state health department clarifies COVID-19 death data, 878 COVID-19 deaths as of Friday this really raised the question about Covid deaths being flawed and there are more stories that have come out toohttps://denver.cbslocal.com/2020/05/14/coronavirus-montezuma-county-coroner-alcohol-poisoning-covid-death/ More to chew on U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics! Many years flu deaths are initially reported much higher and adjusted down later.

However WWE treated the Covid thing like idiots doing forehead checks for quite some time. Then they shamed the people who tested positive. Then the reports that Kevin Dunn was mad masks were shown on TV.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> mjf is a Anti hero in a way. people will love to love him and hate him. i dont know what shows you been watching but the fans were hot at these events, especily ppvs were hot. zillion times more than wwe shows.
> 
> you're for sure over thinking crowd reactions


In what way is he an antihero kayfabe speaking?


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

The Wood said:


> It’s no surprise you think like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, a lot of real professionals do their job from home. When you live in a country that has dealt with the virus effectively, you can get back to something resembling normality pretty quickly. We can go to the shops, go on dates, see movies and go to sporting events here. Why? Because we didn’t just “go back to normal!” and pretend our big dicks needed to find a big hole ASAP. You fix the issue so you can proceed in the best way possible. Moving forward like a shark constantly is fucking amateurish, infantile and embarrassing. You are an embarrassment to the rest of us who are ready to fucking go back to normal, just with a socially appropriate reason to sanitise after shaking hands now. You are holding us up.


Go on dates? Haha have you ever even touched a woman? I dont mean a mannequin or blow up doll.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll say this: It's much safer sounding than forcing up to 30 coughing, irresponsible and germ filled kids back into school classrooms, which states are currently trying to do.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

What AEW is doing is certainly better than this shit 😑


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So many people celebrating this have a Trump backed governor to thank for it lol. Ironic.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Wood said:


> You’d think an intellectual giant would be above such things as ad hominem attacks. Who uses misogynistic and xenophobic insults in 2020? You do realise the reasonable world worked out that says more about the person throwing them and their insecurities than it does the target a long time ago? Man, imagine thinking such childish shit would actually upset someone.
> 
> Your spiral into irrational insults not only undermines your obvious bullshit posturing of “I am smart because Iike statistics,” but it also highlights how ruffled your feathers are by getting a good old fashioned whalloping by La Parka. The Original Chairman struts again.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

These threads always make it clear which people follow and understand the science, and which people allow the media to control what they think. Our Australian friends seem to be especially ignorant on the subject, but considering Australia is an entire continent of inbred hicks, this isn't surprising.










Contrary to popular opinion amongst the scientifically-illiterate, Florida is fine. There was a slight bump in cases earlier in Summer -- likely due to increased air conditioning usage coupled with increase testing -- but things have plummeted since then.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296086711550840832
It's likely Florida has reached the early stages of herd immunity. Infections are dropping, and will continue to drop from this point forward. There isn't going to be second wave.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296490277130117122
A round of applause to AEW for recognizing this and embracing a return to live crowds.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

The Wood said:


> HAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> (cough)


bruh just be happy dem kats can go to a show. 

be happy. Ya too negative, even on this shit. 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

K4L318 said:


> bruh just be happy dem kats can go to a show.
> 
> be happy. Ya too negative, even on this shit. 😂


Better than these dorks on the moniters 😂😂


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> What AEW is doing is certainly better than this shit 😑
> View attachment 90238


The state of this. 

Just put the hard cam facing the fucking ramp ffs.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Will be exciting to see fans back although I think AEW have done a really good job in these no fan shows imo. 

10/15% is a nice start as well to ease people back in


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Fuck yes


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Should I watch it?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Our Australian friends seem to be especially ignorant on the subject, but considering Australia is an entire continent of inbred hicks, this isn't surprising.


Lol, sorry, what?

How many times have you been here big fella? You seem to think you know what's going on here...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> These threads always make it clear which people follow and understand the science, and which people allow the media to control what they think. Our Australian friends seem to be especially ignorant on the subject, but considering Australia is an entire continent of inbred hicks, this isn't surprising.
> 
> Contrary to popular opinion amongst the scientifically-illiterate, Florida is fine. There was a slight bump in cases earlier in Summer -- likely due to increased air conditioning usage coupled with increase testing -- but things have plummeted since then.





Chip Chipperson said:


> Lol, sorry, what?
> 
> How many times have you been here big fella? You seem to think you know what's going on here...


Amazing how many obvious baiting comments get a pass on here.

Florida is not "fine." Things are getting better in several states after doing some very dumb things in June and July. Having mask mandates indoors has helped everywhere. Recycled air and staying indoors with shared air is one of the worst things people have done.

Go outside, wear a mask, open most businesses to varying degrees, and do not do stupid things like stand close together in clubs and bars. Most ways to deal with this are common sense now. 

Stigmatizing and generalizing an entire country/group of people is pretty crazy. We are all individuals. Individuals who choose to hang out in groups without masks are the problem.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Wearing mask outside does nothing, it's not outside that you get infected.

Also you get infected way way more with your hands.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

If WWE would have done the move first, people would say how stupid they are.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> In what way is he an antihero kayfabe speaking?



I mean hes hated but in the sense is loved too. I dont know lol, the other guy always goes over board on over analyzing everything


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Wearing mask outside does nothing, it's not outside that you get infected.
> 
> Also you get infected way way more with your hands.


What do you mean? Do germs stop existing magically when you pass through door portals?

Less does not equal zero.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Yeah, I was at a high school football game last night and everyone was wearing masks outside. It doesn't hurt anything, thats for sure.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Not to turn this into a COVID thread but my first assumption when I see people in high traffic areas not wearing masks is that they're stupid. Like not stupid for not wearing a mask but that they're legitimately stupid, dull and likely struggle with day to day life because it's clear that a mask would at least be of some help.

I had some woman the other day hit me up about wearing a mask when I was just coming off a night shift and she sounded and looked so uneducated.

Her: YOU AFRAID OF GETTING ACID IN YOUR MOUTH?!

Me: Huh?

Her: The mask! Why are you wearing a mask?!

Me: Ohhhh, you're one of those anti mask people?

Her: Yeah. They're stupid!

---

She might think it's stupid but I'm sure she's more than happy to take the tax money myself and my colleagues generate by remaining COVID free.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not to turn this into a COVID thread but my first assumption when I see people in high traffic areas not wearing masks is that they're stupid. Like not stupid for not wearing a mask but that they're legitimately stupid, dull and likely struggle with day to day life because it's clear that a mask would at least be of some help.
> 
> I had some woman the other day hit me up about wearing a mask when I was just coming off a night shift and she sounded and looked so uneducated.
> 
> ...


Of all the things she could have said...acid?


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If this works out for multiple weeks, then the Thunder-dome won't last long. He'll scrap it and start selling tickets too. I guess it also depends on how awesome the concept comes across on TV for WWE shows. I have a sneaking suspicion that they won't be real fans, but plants that are told who and what to cheer/boo, like the NXT plants.
> 
> In Vince's defense though, its harder for him to have live fans because the PC is a closed arena, whereas Daily Place is open-aired.


They are at the Amway now...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Of all the things she could have said...acid?


She was pretty cooked mate. Middle aged woman but you could tell she had some miles on her from some past heavy drug use.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> What do you mean? Do germs stop existing magically when you pass through door portals?
> 
> Less does not equal zero.


There is no evidence of any transmission outdoors.

It's by the hands that you get infected unless someone cough or sneeze in your face


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> There is no evidence of any transmission outdoors.
> 
> It's by the hands that you get infected unless someone cough or sneeze in your face


You cannot possibly believe that. This is some tin foil hat stuff. I am actually at a loss of words from your incredible lack of knowledge. Not like EVERY health organization and government has spent months studying this or anything.

Safe outdoor activities during the COVID-19 pandemic

Again, less likely is a far cry from zero. Again, how can you possibly believe that?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> They are at the Amway now...


Are they? Hmm missed that report.

I would just run shows on the top of Titan Tower like they did MITB. That would have been cool.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Are they? Hmm missed that report.
> 
> I would just run shows on the top of Titan Tower like they did MITB. That would have been cool.


I think that is still a crime scene heh.

Yeah they are moving to the Amway starting tonight. That is where they are building the THUNDEDOME, pal!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> You cannot possibly believe that. This is some tin foil hat stuff. I am actually at a loss of words from your incredible lack of knowledge. Not like EVERY health organization and government has spent months studying this or anything.
> 
> Safe outdoor activities during the COVID-19 pandemic
> 
> Again, less likely is a far cry from zero. Again, how can you possibly believe that?


Every doctors in my country (and the vast majority in europe) are saying that wearing a mask outdoor is stupid.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Every doctors in my country (and the vast majority in europe) are saying that wearing a mask outdoor is stupid.


I doubt "every" doctor is saying that. Let me know when all the outdoor schools will be opening. Again, LESS is not ZERO.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> I think that is still a crime scene heh.
> 
> Yeah they are moving to the Amway starting tonight. That is where they are building the THUNDEDOME, pal!


Lol my boy Black got murdered and no one cared to investigate.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Have they sold out?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> I doubt "every" doctor is saying that. Let me know when all the outdoor schools will be opening. Again, LESS is not ZERO.


We don't have outdoor schools in my country but the schools will reopen like they do every year after the holidays the first of september.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Have they sold out?


I doubt it, not everyone is gonna want to go, especially in the FL hotbed, so tix are probably not gonna go as quick as usual.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> We don't have outdoor schools in my country but the schools will reopen like they do every year after the holidays the first of september.


The point was if outdoor transmission is "impossible" we would move the schools to parks.

Meanwhile here is an article on how absolutely no transmissions happened when a giant group of people got together outside in something that no one could have seen coming:

Covid-19 cases tied to the Sturgis motorcycle rally in South Dakota have reached across state lines


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I doubt it, not everyone is gonna want to go, especially in the FL hotbed, so tix are probably not gonna go as quick as usual.


But the virus does not spread outdoors, have you not heard?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Have they sold out?





prosperwithdeen said:


> I doubt it, not everyone is gonna want to go, especially in the FL hotbed, so tix are probably not gonna go as quick as usual.


They have sold out but there is a reselling issue. Tony posted a statement:

"We’re very grateful for the fast sellout of Thursday’s outdoor AEW Dynamite live show at 10% venue capacity that we recently announced. The show will be open to a limited number of fans wearing mandatory protective masks who will be seated in a specially designed, physically distanced arrangement in the open air Daily’s Place amphitheater and will air live on TNT on Thursday, August 27 at 8pm ET/7pm CT.

The tickets were sold in groups, or pods, with the intention of keeping fans with their friends and families and safely distanced from other fans in attendance. We’re seeing some of these tickets being sold on the secondary market in a way that splits original pod, and therefore potentially combining two or more groups of unacquainted fans within the same pod.


This was clearly not our intention. Nothing is more important than the health and well-being of the entire AEW family, and that certainly includes our fans. It’s an illegal, unethical and inappropriate move by secondary market sellers, and we intend to police this situation online as well as at the venue. 

To that end, we’re asking our fans to inform us if they’ve feel they’ve purchased tickets that were originally part of a larger pod and we will do what we can to offer a remedy.


Furthermore, we will be watching for any AEW Dynamite tickets on the secondary market, and if we see anyone trying to divide a pod for resale, we will cancel the entire original order.

It’s going to be great to have fans back at our show with social distancing precautions in place that will make these outdoor events safe for everyone in attendance. Thank you to all of the great wrestling fans who support AEW!"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> They have sold out but there is a reselling issue. Tony posted a statement:
> 
> "We’re very grateful for the fast sellout of Thursday’s outdoor AEW Dynamite live show at 10% venue capacity that we recently announced. The show will be open to a limited number of fans wearing mandatory protective masks who will be seated in a specially designed, physically distanced arrangement in the open air Daily’s Place amphitheater and will air live on TNT on Thursday, August 27 at 8pm ET/7pm CT.
> 
> ...


WOW lol. So Tony is selling them as group family deals to take even further precautions but people want to resell them and increase the risk. Surprised that it sold out so quick though. Americans are really done caring. I bet if it was 100% capacity it would sell out just as fast. Same with any sport. Crazy.


----------



## Vitamin R (Jun 15, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> What AEW is doing is certainly better than this shit 😑
> View attachment 90238


WWE is probably the only made for children TV show that is watched almost exclusively by adult neckbeards.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Vitamin R said:


> WWE is probably the only made for children TV show that is watched almost exclusively by adult neckbeards.


Yeah lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Vitamin R said:


> WWE is probably the only made for children TV show that is watched almost exclusively by adult neckbeards.


Are you really going to insult the hardcore WWE audience when the AEW audience is pretty much the exact same types?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Are you really going to insult the hardcore WWE audience when the AEW audience is pretty much the exact same types?


Hardcore? Im just going to say rn, you can be passionate for professional wrestling yes, but to call oneself hardcore.. Idk about that.. end of the day we are all wrestling fans, we got diverse visions, and we find our own ways to enjoy professional wrestling because we are passionate for it.. not because we want to be called a "hardcore fan".. Just saying.

Those chicks in the front row btw.. not bad.. I prefer Billie 🥵🥵 but not bad


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Are you really going to insult the hardcore WWE audience when the AEW audience is pretty much the exact same types?


Watching Dynamite before Covid I would say it was much worse. 😎


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Every doctors in my country (and the vast majority in europe) are saying that wearing a mask outdoor is stupid.


I must admit that so far you guys have been better at this than us in North America. So I would trust them. Sweden has had like only 63 deaths.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Australia is an inbred hick country? This America. This is why other countries give you shit for being xenophobic


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Australia is an inbred hick country? This America. This is why other countries give you shit for being xenophobic


Yeah, that is messed up how Americans gotta belittle people of other countries like that.

MY BILLIE IS NOT A HICK! 😡


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Every doctors in my country (and the vast majority in europe) are saying that wearing a mask outdoor is stupid.


Thats why France now in some cities makes it mandatory to wear a mask outside? Macron just wants to fuck with you then?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They've taken great precautionary measures as possible for allowing fans back in the shows. Sucks they can only do 10% capacity but its better than nothing. Pro wrestling is nothing with a crowd. Im hyped!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Yeah, that is messed up how Americans gotta belittle people of other countries like that.
> 
> MY BILLIE IS NOT A HICK! 😡


Your love for Billie Kay cracks me up lol. What about Peyton Royce?


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

inb4 the Sloppy Shop comments come back to bite AEW... I give them 4 weeks


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Your love for Billie Kay cracks me up lol. What about Peyton Royce?


I really couldnt care less about Peyton Royce because my love is for Billie not Peyton.

I hate Peyton, because I wanna see more Billie.. Besides being overrated "good in ring" by smarks, Peyton really has nothing going for her, Billie's charisma carries her.. I dont like to talk about Peyton because my focus is with Billie and overall Billie truly is better than Peyton, in ring doesn't count, we are talking about the things that matter most look, charisma and character and Billie checks off all three perfectly better than Peyton.. You can say Peyton had the look checked off back few years ago but now.. yuck 🤮 she just doesnt look IIconic anymore with her giraffe neck and huge greasy forehead on top of her anorexic body in which you can see her rib cage.. and with that hair in which doesnt match Billie's Iconic hair anymore she looks like a Karen 🤮🤮


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

I love the fact that when WWE said they wanted to bring crowds back soon everyone on here had a meltdown and accused them of killing people and not caring about the country. AEW goes one step further and actually announces they are bringing back crowds and everyone praises them for moving on. 

The hypocrisy from AEW fanboys is absolutely alarming and the amazing part is nobody will realize how moronic they look and instead make me out to look like the bad guy for pointing this out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

TAC41 said:


> I love the fact that when WWE said they wanted to bring crowds back soon everyone on here had a meltdown and accused them of killing people and not caring about the country. AEW goes one step further and actually announces they are bringing back crowds and everyone praises them for moving on.
> 
> The hypocrisy from AEW fanboys is absolutely alarming and the amazing part is nobody will realize how moronic they look and instead make me out to look like the bad guy for pointing this out.
> 
> ...


If Hypocrisy is a AEW thing.. Cool! Pentralia.. Ressurected.. Roserot 47 and Eraser are some of my favs🤘🏻


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I do wonder if things are okay at AEW. There is no real reason to open up this early unless they need to. Why the rush?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Every doctors in my country (and the vast majority in europe) are saying that wearing a mask outdoor is stupid.


Seriously, why you start such sweeping stuff and put other countries into it? If you are going to a supermarket and you move afterwards over the street to your drugstore, it makes perfect sense to leave the mask on, because then you don`t need to touch the mask in your face twice(!) with your *hands* for just 30 meters, which you used on multiple articles in the shop seconds before.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

TAC41 said:


> I love the fact that when WWE said they wanted to bring crowds back soon everyone on here had a meltdown and accused them of killing people and not caring about the country. AEW goes one step further and actually announces they are bringing back crowds and everyone praises them for moving on.
> 
> The hypocrisy from AEW fanboys is absolutely alarming and the amazing part is nobody will realize how moronic they look and instead make me out to look like the bad guy for pointing this out.
> 
> ...


To be fair, an outdoor arena and spaced out seating is COMPLETELY different than the PC or any indoor arena. I didn't like the idea of AEW inviting audiences, but their plan seems as safe as possible. The combination of masks, outdoors, and separation pods is a winning combination IMO


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wood said:


> I do wonder if things are okay at AEW. There is no real reason to open up this early unless they need to. Why the rush?


Early? It’s been six months.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ger said:


> Seriously, why you start such sweeping stuff and put other countries into it? If you are going to a supermarket and you move afterwards over the street to your drugstore, it makes perfect sense to leave the mask on, because then you don`t need to touch the mask in your face twice(!) with your *hands* for just 30 meters, which you used on multiple articles in the shop seconds before.


No i mean if you're walking on the street, on the beach having the mask do nothing.
Now of course it's logical to keep your mask if you go in a store then in a other one 30m further


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Amazing how many obvious baiting comments get a pass on here.
> 
> Florida is not "fine." Things are getting better in several states after doing some very dumb things in June and July. Having mask mandates indoors has helped everywhere. Recycled air and staying indoors with shared air is one of the worst things people have done.
> 
> ...


Florida is down over 80% of their daily peak and dropping.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Early? It’s been six months.


dont feed the troll


----------

